
Show HN: Engage your social media followers with interactive posts - romario8
http://www.sodaclick.com/#
======
romario8
We're currently looking for Early adopters to test our beta 2.0 and give
feedback on the app itself. Perfect for users already curating content to get
more out of their posts to engage their social followers.

Sodaclick empowers users creativity through a simplistic, yet powerful app. By
combining your everyday digital media in one visual canvas, interactive posts
are born for your social media feeds (i.e. FB, Twitter, Insta etc.)

~~~
ruairidhwm
Love it! This would be perfect for my startup - BrandFox
([https://brandfox.io](https://brandfox.io)).

Any way to get in touch so we can chat about it? I'll sign up this evening :)

~~~
romario8
Awesome, look forward to having you on board, great to get some feedback. Just
signed up with your startup, love the idea, has potential for users to
capitalise on their own photo's. Get in touch, maybe we can talk about a
collab.

~~~
ruairidhwm
Shall do - will drop you an email tonight :)

